# ATM Machines



## andy1776

how much cash can i withdraw from an ATM in one day in Bankok and Phuket? are there limits? thanks.


----------



## Serendipity2

andy1776 said:


> how much cash can i withdraw from an ATM in one day in Bankok and Phuket? are there limits? thanks.



andy1776,

I'm not in Bangkok or Phuket but I think the limit is set by your bank and not the ATM owner [which may or may not be a bank] My old bank limited me to $300 per day but my new one allows $500 per day. I may try to raise that. 

We aware that some banks are charging up to $15 for an ATM withdrawal overseas. That means, if you can only withdraw $300 you would be paying the parasites 5% for the "privilege" of getting your own money. If you were in your home country and at your bank it would be free. Pass this around to everyone you see and NEVER use your credit or debit card either. Using your debit card and you'll pay those same outrageous rates while using your credit card the interest, which may be heavy double digits, starts that moment and continues until PAID IN FULL. And I don't mean just the "loan" paid in full but the ENTIRE amount owed on the card since the LAST money you pay is against that "LOAN". Be wary and pass this on to everyone you know. 

Contact your bank and find out what the max. is you can withdraw per day or visit to the ATM and ask them what they charge. If you can change from a regular bank to a credit union [you can probably do it even if you're overseas] you'll get lower interest rates on your credit card, a higher withdrawal amount and at a lower rate at ATM. When you go to the ATM get the maximum you will need - as each time you go back to the ATM machine there's a new charge to you.

Serendipity2


----------



## andy1776

Serendipity2 said:


> andy1776,
> 
> I'm not in Bangkok or Phuket but I think the limit is set by your bank and not the ATM owner [which may or may not be a bank] My old bank limited me to $300 per day but my new one allows $500 per day. I may try to raise that.
> 
> We aware that some banks are charging up to $15 for an ATM withdrawal overseas. That means, if you can only withdraw $300 you would be paying the parasites 5% for the "privilege" of getting your own money. If you were in your home country and at your bank it would be free. Pass this around to everyone you see and NEVER use your credit or debit card either. Using your debit card and you'll pay those same outrageous rates while using your credit card the interest, which may be heavy double digits, starts that moment and continues until PAID IN FULL. And I don't mean just the "loan" paid in full but the ENTIRE amount owed on the card since the LAST money you pay is against that "LOAN". Be wary and pass this on to everyone you know.
> 
> Contact your bank and find out what the max. is you can withdraw per day or visit to the ATM and ask them what they charge. If you can change from a regular bank to a credit union [you can probably do it even if you're overseas] you'll get lower interest rates on your credit card, a higher withdrawal amount and at a lower rate at ATM. When you go to the ATM get the maximum you will need - as each time you go back to the ATM machine there's a new charge to you.
> 
> Serendipity2


ok thanks Serendipity2. Good advice.


----------



## King Silk

^ Good advice as usual S2.
I used to get free withdrawals from my Flex account at Nationwide in UK. But now I am told they have stopped paying the Visa fee whatever that is..........UGH.

Always count the cash that comes out bye the way. Some of the guys who feed these machines with cash work a fiddle! The problem is, how one can prove to the Bank that you were not give the correct amount?

*Far better to go into the Bank and get cash over the counter........ *


----------



## Serendipity2

*Beware the ATM charges*



King Silk said:


> ^ Good advice as usual S2.
> I used to get free withdrawals from my Flex account at Nationwide in UK. But now I am told they have stopped paying the Visa fee whatever that is..........UGH.
> 
> Always count the cash that comes out bye the way. Some of the guys who feed these machines with cash work a fiddle! The problem is, how one can prove to the Bank that you were not give the correct amount?
> 
> *Far better to go into the Bank and get cash over the counter........ *



Silk,

Will the banks allow you to go in and use a teller or are there ATM machines inside the bank? The only time I ever used an ATM overseas was in Dumaguete, ****** Oriental, Philippines and it worked out fine - except the $3 charge for each withdrawal which sort of irked but when you need the loot and there's no "little old lady" to rob what are you going to do?  All of the major parasites, er banks now look to overseas ATM charges as a major revenue source. My advice is dump that major bank and open an account in your home country where they're not so greedy. Then give "half of a peace sign" to that mega bank! [guess which half. ]

Serendipity2


----------



## Serendipity2

Serendipity2 said:


> Silk,
> 
> Will the banks allow you to go in and use a teller or are there ATM machines inside the bank? The only time I ever used an ATM overseas was in Dumaguete, ****** Oriental, Philippines and it worked out fine - except the $3 charge for each withdrawal which sort of irked but when you need the loot and there's no "little old lady" to rob what are you going to do?  All of the major parasites, er banks now look to overseas ATM charges as a major revenue source. My advice is dump that major bank and open an account in your home country where they're not so greedy. Then give "half of a peace sign" to that mega bank! [guess which half. ]
> 
> Serendipity2




Hmmm, I meant to suggest opening an account with a credit union and dumping the bank. Sorry about that!


----------



## King Silk

Serendipity2 said:


> Silk,
> 
> Will the banks allow you to go in and use a teller or are there ATM machines inside the bank? The only time I ever used an ATM overseas was in Dumaguete, ****** Oriental, Philippines and it worked out fine - except the $3 charge for each withdrawal which sort of irked but when you need the loot and there's no "little old lady" to rob what are you going to do?  All of the major parasites, er banks now look to overseas ATM charges as a major revenue source. My advice is dump that major bank and open an account in your home country where they're not so greedy. Then give "half of a peace sign" to that mega bank! [guess which half. ]
> 
> Serendipity2


Yes the teller can swipe your card but although its the safest way I am not too sure what the charges will be if it is not your bank you are in.
No charge for drawing out your money from your account by Debit card of course.
But being a mouldy millionaire, I am not bothered!


----------



## Serendipity2

King Silk said:


> Yes the teller can swipe your card but although its the safest way I am not too sure what the charges will be if it is not your bank you are in.
> No charge for drawing out your money from your account by Debit card of course.
> But being a mouldy millionaire, I am not bothered!



Hi Silk,

I think many/most expats will be using ATM's but not have an account with any bank in Thailand so they would probably be charged a fee since they are not a customer of the bank. If you do have an account at the banks it's unlikely you would be charged for withdrawing your money - if they wanted to keep you as a client. 

Now, since you're a "mouldy" millionaire I have but one question! Do you adopt?


----------



## ChocolateMintCookies

it depends on your card... some cards can withdraw more than THB 200,000 within 24 hours after the first one. While, some cards can do only THB 10,000.


----------



## Acid_Crow

Did they remove the 150 baht charge for using foreign cards in the ATM's?


----------



## KhwaamLap

OK, for my Be1ST Visa Debit (BKK Bank) I can get out 50k per day, but macjhines usually are limited to 25 notes (so as 1,000s are the biggest, this means 25k from any single machine). If I use a BKK ATM there is no charge. Otherwise there is a 25 Baht charge. The max limit on a BE1ST card is, I believe, 200k - I was offered 100k, but took the 50 instead (for safety reasons). 

For my UK cards (Abbey) I get charged 150 Baht at the Thai ATM (some banks took longer to follow, but its almost universal now) - plus any currency conversion losses and charges - Abbey uses the business rate (I believe) so its quite good here at least.

Note that there are charges even between branches. My wife has accounts in BKK Bank in both BKK and CM - she is charged for transfers between them as they are different branches of the same bank (30 Bath for the first 10k, then 10 Baht for each 10 on pro rata). 

Also note that sometimes foreign cards look like they will go through then no cash appears - this is frightening, but usually is because the machine failed at debit stage and not before, so no money is produced, but machine has gone to far to tell you it didn't like something (usually the account type - savings/current/credit - simple in LoS, but in tyhe west there are many hybrids that seem to blow the antique software yhese ATMs have out of the water!).


----------



## Guest

One problem I had with my UK bank credit card in Thailand is that because of fraud in certain parts of the world, some banks have strict verification procedures that mean your card ends up getting rejected every so often. They do this deliberately so that you have to telephone them to confirm that it is indeed you using your card.

Only when I threatened to bill them £5 per phone call to the UK did they stop.


----------



## Fontane

*Banks that dont charge for withdrawals overseas*



King Silk said:


> ^ Good advice as usual S2.
> I used to get free withdrawals from my Flex account at Nationwide in UK. But now I am told they have stopped paying the Visa fee whatever that is..........UGH.
> 
> Always count the cash that comes out bye the way. Some of the guys who feed these machines with cash work a fiddle! The problem is, how one can prove to the Bank that you were not give the correct amount?
> 
> *Far better to go into the Bank and get cash over the counter........ *


Hi King Silk,
Yes Nationwide has ceased their free service thats why i've just opened a new account with the Post Office and they don't charge for withdrawals overseas.
Ready for my visit to TLS in Dec....so if everybody that spent time abroad were to leave the greedy banks for this reason they would soon rethink their practices..


----------

